# Fantasy strategy card games



## Michael (May 21, 2004)

Anyone else like to play Magic?  I love it, and I developed my own fanatasy card game that is loosely based on my writing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2004)

I lurked on the Magic the Gathering forum for a bit, but I could never grasp the game.


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2004)

The card game isn't too difficult--as long as you consult the rules a lot!  For a long time a friend and I made it harder than it needed to be with the rule on "banding."  We had no idea about the "only one non-bander" in the group, among other things, until I re-read the rule book.  We also had problems with "first strike," which is probably one of the simplest rules in the game.  Go figure!


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 21, 2004)

I played magic until about a year ago, when just about all my card buddies suddenly suffered a bout of peer pressure and decided it was too sad to play. Now my Serra Avatars are languishing in a pile somewhere abouts: I just don't have the heart to sell off all my favorite cards. I never developed a system of my own, though I came up with quite a few new cards. Naturally they all had OTT stuff like 'Rampage: 9'


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2004)

Since my book is about witches, mages, and a host of other things, that's what I tried to accomplish with my game.  I've developed the rules and several decks, actually, and it plays out in a manner similar to Magic.  Unlike Magic, however, the game is "equipment-based" rather than focusing on creatures.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 24, 2004)

I don't know about Magic, but I do play Yu-Gi-Oh!!! 

I love dueling and I even watch the series!! 

I do wish though that they had the dueling game as a virtualality game!! 

That would ROCK!!!


----------



## Michael (May 24, 2004)

It's not the same as _Yu-Gi-Oh_, but _Magic: The Gathering--Battlegrounds_ on X-Box would be close.  It's a realtime dueling game and can be played on-line with X-Box Live.


----------



## Michael (May 24, 2004)

Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I played magic until about a year ago, when just about all my card buddies suddenly suffered a bout of peer pressure and decided it was too sad to play. Now my Serra Avatars are languishing in a pile somewhere abouts: I just don't have the heart to sell off all my favorite cards. I never developed a system of my own, though I came up with quite a few new cards. Naturally they all had OTT stuff like 'Rampage: 9'


I think I was very tired the first time I read this.  Now I realize what you mean!


----------



## fallenstar (May 25, 2004)

Yu-gi-Oh is pretty good, except I cannot afford to pay too much so my friend gave me a deck...it was not weak as the starter deck but not much better either.....
As for _Magic _I have seen them, but never figured out how to play.If you are a real fan, go to West Edmonton Mall( the largest in the whole world), where you can find boxes and boxes of those cards, in a fair price too.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 25, 2004)

Michael: I don't know if you've seen the latest Magic sets but 'equipment' is a new card type, that you can attach to your creatures for a certain mana cost, and it stays in play after the creature is destroyed and can be re-attached: essentially a re-directable enchantment. Sounds a bit like your designed sets.

I've never seen Yu-Gi-Oh, but if it's anything like Beyblade, it might just be the kind of thing that makes me want to die in an embarrassing urinous pile.


----------



## mzarynn (May 25, 2004)

The first Fantasy card game I learned to play was Spellfire, but it's been years since I've played.  

My brother and I play Magic every once in awhile.  I always try to do my best with the "good" cards, and he always crushes me with the "evil" cards.  No matter how great I think my deck is, he has something better.


----------



## Michael (May 25, 2004)

Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> Michael: I don't know if you've seen the latest Magic sets but 'equipment' is a new card type, that you can attach to your creatures for a certain mana cost, and it stays in play after the creature is destroyed and can be re-attached: essentially a re-directable enchantment. Sounds a bit like your designed sets.
> 
> I've never seen Yu-Gi-Oh, but if it's anything like Beyblade, it might just be the kind of thing that makes me want to die in an embarrassing urinous pile.


Interesting! I'll have to check it out.

In my game, imagine one person carrying and using 10 different weapons at once! The equipment is used essentially the same way that creatures are in magic, except for some specialized stuff. Only one armor card allowed in play though! But there really is a lot more to it that would be difficult to explain. I still need to work out some of the details, too.

I designed it this way hoping that later I can adapt the cards to a new set of rules for role-playing.  Haven't even started on that.


----------



## Michael (May 25, 2004)

mzarynn said:
			
		

> The first Fantasy card game I learned to play was Spellfire, but it's been years since I've played.
> 
> My brother and I play Magic every once in awhile. I always try to do my best with the "good" cards, and he always crushes me with the "evil" cards. No matter how great I think my deck is, he has something better.


I know what you mean. My friend Dan uses blue and black more than anything. I've been able to develop different decks that work sometimes, but very often his cards still win.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

It seems you guys are into Magic....

I want to learn more about Magic: The Gathering cards and how the game is 

played!!   SO....any of you care to explain how this game works??


----------



## Michael (May 27, 2004)

Sage Orion said:
			
		

> It seems you guys are into Magic....
> 
> I want to learn more about Magic: The Gathering cards and how the game is
> 
> played!!  SO....any of you care to explain how this game works??


I'd love to explain the game to you, if I could. Unfortunately, it's just too complex to explain in this medium.  Sorry, Jasmine.

But, if you really want to learn it, go out and buy a "starter deck." It helps you get started by using only half the deck.  It also treats each card-type one at a time.  You can get used to it easier that way.

Once you actually get into playing, though, make sure you keep a rulebook nearby.  If you forget how some abilities and/or effects work the game becomes really confusing.  How each ability/spell/effect/etc. works is rather simple--but there are so many of them to remember!


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 16, 2004)

I never had any trouble with the basics of the rules until I read them. I think there's a good reason that the makers of Magic: The Gathering adivse to learn the game from someone who already knows how to play.

Reading the rulebook for starters confused me even after having played several years. For all those who are interested in the game. Their website is quite interesting : www.wizards.com/magic

Does anybody hear play magic online? I don't but I'm kinda curious how they made that work...


----------



## scalem X (Aug 10, 2004)

I play magic sometimes with friends and have until now played in only one tournament, the magicthegathering online demo doesn't work for me, but you can download 'apprentice' for free. If you just search on something like apprentice magic and download, you should find it.

Apprentice has a database for cards, but there are no actual rules, you have to do everything manually (e.g. you can draw any amount of cards by just clicking draw card, so if your opponent wants to cheat, you might want to choose for mtg online). Apprentice also doesn't have a ‘search another player engine’, so if you have no friends willing to play, this won't be of much use (besides making decks and as a card database).

Hope it helps.


----------

